# The Scream Extreme's 2006 Video



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Well, after going through mediocre footage (my 15 year old son's first time with a video camera - no time on my part dealing with over 20 actors), I managed to create a video of some of the happenings at my haunt this year.

Check it out at:

The Scream Extreme's 2006 Video

Enjoy!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Very Cool Empress!!!! :> It looks like you certainly had a good time! Thanks for sharing your video. I think he did a good job for his first time! :> Wish I could come down there for next year! LOL


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

Got to love the SCREAMS!!!!!! That means they will be back next year!!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Dark Fanged Bat Lady said:


> Very Cool Empress!!!! :> It looks like you certainly had a good time! Thanks for sharing your video. I think he did a good job for his first time! :> Wish I could come down there for next year! LOL


Thanks, Bat Lady!
I wish that you could some here next year, too. We'd have a blast!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

sparky said:


> Got to love the SCREAMS!!!!!! That means they will be back next year!!


I delight in the screams and hope every person who proclaimed their fear will be back next year.


----------



## Nightshade (Feb 26, 2005)

As always you have scared the bejesus out of your guests. I know they will be telling everyone and lining up early next year. Gotta love that chainsaw. I wish I could come up and play next year.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

In deed Emp., looks like you had a great time.
Did you meet your expectations for funds this yr?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice video Empress Nightshade,
Sounds like they all had some good scares, your son did a good job on the video taking part. 
I like the guy coming out of (what looks to me like ) burlap hanging maybe its creepy cloth.


----------

